# chainsaw crafstman



## eklips99 (Oct 29, 2008)

hi
I have a chainsaw craftsman the oil pump can't seem to stop liking. do i have to change it..... is ther a set scrou?:drunk:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

eklips99 said:


> hi
> I have a chainsaw craftsman the oil pump can't seem to stop liking. do i have to change it..... is ther a set scrou?:drunk:


Post the Model number for the saw and someone will help you. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## eklips99 (Oct 29, 2008)

the model number 944.414460

its a craftman chainsaw


----------



## TN_HOBBY (Jan 10, 2011)

See if this helps

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...Parts/Model-944414460/0247/1503220?pathTaken=


----------



## eklips99 (Oct 29, 2008)

*thank you*

thank you for your help!


----------



## Partslady (Jan 12, 2011)

all saws will leak bar oil.


----------



## TN_HOBBY (Jan 10, 2011)

Partslady said:


> all saws will leak bar oil.


Pretty much.

The idea is to make sure they leak the oil on the bar. 

A good cleaning might be in order to see if it's "normal" or if there really is a leak somewhere.


----------



## E_Net_Rider (Jun 4, 2010)

You are right about it being on bar. Looking at the link break-down, this model appears to have a pump, screw type. It may be worn or a seal damaged. So is the leak at where the oil goes to bar port or is it at pump.
I could not tell how the oil tank is vented, for sure anyway, but pressure may be building oil tank forcing oil out, even daily temp changes might cause this if the vent is external and plugged.


----------

